# Chick Peas



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys, i know some of you use these a lot....i have only recently started using them myself.

Jake and I did very well at COSI on my chick peas soaked in R & W carp juice's tutti frutti flavoring(shhhh)...anyway, they took on the flavors and colors VERY well..but some of the other flavors ive tried dont seem to "soak" up very well(other brand names)..why is this?both Alcohol & oil based too.
Some flavors soak up fast and the peas swell up over night....i have some soaking now for 3 days and they still dont seem to be taking in the flavors and swelling!!  and i shake them up a few times a day to stir them up.
Ok, what gives??any thoughts?

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

could be wax on the peas itself..either that or its extra extra dry..


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I too find the same thing, even with maize at times. Try soaking dry maize in Superior Strawberry flavoring. Takes it right in, and softens up. Now try to soak it in their Pineapple flavoring. Flavors the outside, but still stays hard as a rock. Glycerine based flavorings seem to soak up well.......much better than alcohol based flavorings. 

For the record.......Carp Juice flavorings are pretty good  Some of the Boilieshopusa flavorings are pretty good as well. Love their pineapple


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Shawn, glad to see im not the only one that found this problem...and for the record, R&W T-F soaks up well, while the Boilie Shops T-F does not...dang it!

Yea i have 7 of Bill's flavors and ive caught VERY well on all of them, but a few are TOP catchers for me(2 of my PB's this year on his flavorings).

Scott


----------

